# Kanye West says people look at him 'like Hitler'



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kanye West says people look at him 'like Hitler'*

By Mesfin Fekadu
August 8, 2011

EASTNOR CASTLE DEER PARK, England (AP) - Kanye West says he feels like people look at him like Hitler.

The 34-year-old rapper known for his outbursts was the headline act at the Big Chill music festival Saturday night, where he ranted in the middle of his set about being misunderstood and underappreciated.

"I walk through the hotel and I walk down the street, and people look at me like I'm (expletive) insane, like I'm Hitler," he said.

"One day the light will shine through and one day people will understand everything I ever did."

West received light boos from the crowd as a result.

The performer also defended the music video for his song "Monster," which features cannibalism and girls hanging from their necks.

"Who saw the video before it got banned, before they took it down and before women's groups starting saying that a person that lost the most important woman in his life is now against women in some way?" asked West, referring to the 2007 death of his mother Donda West.

West, who started his set roughly 30-minutes late, apologized to the crowd for his tardiness, saying he needed to make sure his performance was great.

"Michael Jordan changed so much in basketball, he took his power to make a difference. It's so much (expletive) going on in music right now and somebody has to make a (expletive) difference," he said.

The multiplatinum-seller is known for his outspokenness, most notably his diss toward Taylor Swift at the 2009 MTV Video Music Awards, where he grabbed the microphone from her as she accepted the award for best female video and said Beyonce should have won it. 

In 2005 he said "George Bush doesn't care about black people" during a Hurricane Katrina telethon.

At the music festival, West talked about some of his awards show drama, saying some of his sponsorships were canceled as a result.

But West closed his show on a positive note by paying tribute to Amy Winehouse.

West, who said he met the late singer a few years ago during Paris fashion week, played snippets of Winehouse's "Tears Dry On Their Own" and "Back to Black." He said it was "beautiful" to meet the performer and that she was "amazing."

Then, in Kanye fashion, he began to rant. "Thank you for protecting your artists that are still here," he said to the crowd. "This is for McQueen, for Amy, for Michael and for all the media, can you lighten up on all your artists that are still here?" he asked, receiving a roaring cheer from the crowd and leaving the stage with his 3-man band and 20-something backup dancers.

From The Associated Press


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2011)

The *perfect *thread to repost this:






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2011)

No not Hitler that would be a compliment since Hitler was intelligent, I look at Kanye West as a fucking idiot.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kanye who?  never heard of him.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 8, 2011)

What a knig.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Aug 8, 2011)

Let's see?

Hitler killed 6 mill. jews during the holocaust,

Kanye, just kills me everytime I hear one of his tunes.

No comparison!


----------



## LAM (Aug 8, 2011)

Kanye West is such a complete toolbox and only a legend in his own mind.  he needs to be on meds and just shut the fuk up.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Hahahahahahahahahaha!


Hands down, best fucking image as a reply I have ever seen. My hats off to ya Mino, well played sir, well played.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2011)

Fuck him, he is a piece of shit! His perception of the world is so fucking warped that he doesn't understand that people are looking at him like a spoiled brat. That look on their face is a mix between hatred and complete disdain. It is an involuntary look. If you stick fresh shit under someone's nose, they will generally make the same face.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

I always liked this song by West.






YouTube Video










But, yeah, he could definitely learn to shut the **** up.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 8, 2011)

this dude is so delusionally full of himself.....how the hell is he as important to the shaping of history as hitler was? (albeit black cloud in history)


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> this dude is so delusionally full of himself.....how the hell is he as important to the shaping of history as hitler was? (albeit black cloud in history)


Hitler should have been named the most influential person of the 20th century.

He single-handedly did more to influence and change the world during that century. Political correctness won out and it went to Einstein. True, nuclear bombs brought an end to WW2 and stopped the two super powers from fighting, but Hilter's choices made and destroyed entire countries, killed over 6,000,000 people, and forever changed an entire generation.

He was a mass murderer, but he was a very influential mass murderer.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 8, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Hitler should have been named the most influential person of the 20th century.
> 
> He single-handedly did more to influence and change the world during that century. Political correctness won out and it went to Einstein. True, nuclear bombs brought and end to WW2 and stopped the two super powers from fighting, but Hilter's choices made and destroyed entire countries, killed over 6,000,000 people, and forever changed an entire generation.
> 
> He was a mass murderer, but he was a very influential mass murderer.



You definitely have a point. 

For Kanye to compare himself to Hitler is down right idiotic. I mean, he has only made an ass out of himself...um...about 10 times!





YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2011)

Megalomaniac Wanna-Be


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 8, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I always liked this song by West.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is indeed a hot song


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 8, 2011)

I already had zero respect for him before I read this post. My opinion hasn't changed and probably never will.


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you guys ever entertained the idea that he benefits from this stuff? Somebody close (can't remember who) to Paris Hilton said that she was far from stupid and was just cashing in on the fact that she could say "that's hot" and make millions. Every time a story like this is publish, people like us who normally pay the dude no mind, start talking about him... shit maybe one decides to see about this Kanye fellow that everybody is talking about and ends up buying his album. Only thing that's worse then being a fool is being played by one.


----------



## LAM (Aug 9, 2011)

my buddy directed the little video that Paris did before the 2009 Presidential Election.  he said she memorized the lines very easily so she isn't retarded she just lacks depth and substance.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2011)

Who cares what the nigger says, his album My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy is a masterpiece 

Like any artist or actor, their opinions are worthless. They should all STFU and stick to their craft.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> No not Hitler that would be a compliment since Hitler was intelligent, I look at Kanye West as a fucking idiot.


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 9, 2011)

LAM said:


> my buddy directed the little video that Paris did before the 2009 Presidential Election.  he said she memorized the lines very easily so she isn't retarded she just lacks depth and substance.








YouTube Video











Paris played the crap out of people and made allot of money doing it. Kanye is doing the same thing playing the villain. If people feed into his BS, they are really the dumb ones


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> No not Hitler that would be a compliment since Hitler was intelligent, I look at Kanye West as a fucking idiot.



^This


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 9, 2011)

Kanye is like a bitch that likes to hear herself talk.


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 9, 2011)

he is an idiot an he looks like a chimpanzee

(no racist)


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Paris played the crap out of people and made allot of money doing it. Kanye is doing the same thing playing the villain. If people feed into his BS, they are really the dumb ones



I never thought Paris Hilton was stupid, she played a part and had a lot of success with it.


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 9, 2011)

‪"The Mexican Gang Scene" from "Falling Down"‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2011)

Trying to market himself as a misunderstood artiste is emo gay....


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 9, 2011)

" My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy ", huh!

That sounds about right, brotha!  How you became famous I'll never know, cause you can't sing. I'll never understand how people like/buy your music.


----------



## LAM (Aug 9, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



people with high intelligence are ostracized in the western world but if you are a dumb jock or ditzy beauty the US is your oyster.

I think in Kanye's cause he says things to keep his name in the paper but the guy also has some serious issues.  he actually believes he has talent and has done "great things" for the music industry.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Who cares what the nigger says, his album My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy is a masterpiece
> 
> Like any artist or actor, their opinions are worthless. They should all STFU and stick to their craft.


You know them Jim Fish, Bluegum's can't STFU


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 9, 2011)

LAM said:


> people with high intelligence are ostracized in the western world but if you are a dumb jock or ditzy beauty the US is your oyster.
> 
> I think in Kanye's cause he says things to keep his name in the paper but the guy also has some serious issues.  he actually believes he has talent and has done "great things" for the music industry.



His latest work is just straight up weird I will admit that (but apparently allot of people like it). 

He is actually very talented when it comes to producing music, weather it includes sampling or doing it from scratch. That's where he started too, making beats and Jay Z was the first super star he worked with.

His early stuff as a rapper was pretty good and at times very witty. He even spoke allot about problems black people had when it came to feelings of self-worth and such. Too bad he became what he spoke against. 




YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 9, 2011)

I like Kanye's music, but his self-perception is fucking wacky and narcissistic. 
He usually stays under my "people I dont give a shit about" category.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I like Kanye's music, but his self-perception is fucking wacky and narcissistic.
> He usually stays under my "people I dont give a shit about" category.


 
narcissistic to the point of personality disorder


----------

